# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես

## Արամ

Ամուսնացած ես՞

----------


## Հայկօ

Հը-ըն: Ու հույս էլ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

16-25 օր չեմ սպասելու նոր քվեարկեմ: Ըհըն եմ քվեարկում:

----------


## Annushka

Եսիմ :LOL:  Իսկ եթե լրջով, շուտով կամուսնանանք :Smile: 
Թեկնածուն մոտակայքում ա ի դեպ : :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Հը-ըն: Ու հույս էլ չկա


Հույս, նույն ինքը Նադեժդա  :Tongue:   :Smile:  դեռ ոչ բելեր Նադյաներն են կորել  :Wink:  էնպես որ մի հուսհատվիր  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Ակումբի ամուսնացածները մենակ ես ու Էլմոն ենք՞
լօլ ես ինչ գրեցի

----------


## Հայկօ

_տարիք: 15   _ Դեմք ես դու, ձյա՛ձ:  :Jpit: 

*Dayana* Չէ՜: Ես Նադյաներին շատ եմ հարգում, բայց իմ կյանքն ինձ համար թանկ է որպես հիշատակ  :Jpit:  Առաջիկա 7 տարում ամուսնացող չկա, արխային նստեք սեղանի անկյուններին  :Lol2: :

----------

Rhayader (07.03.2009), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Ամուսնացած եմ վայ, ինչ կա...համ էլ ձյաձ չեմ ձյաձյա եմ

----------

Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես անհամեստորեն լռում եմ :Scenic:

----------


## Elmo

> Եսիմ Իսկ եթե լրջով, շուտով կամուսնանանք
> Թեկնածուն մոտակայքում ա ի դեպ :


դե Ըհըն գրեիր էլի:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Արամ մենակ դու կարայիր սենց թեմա բացեիր  :Lol2:   :LOL: 

Հը-ըն  :Tongue:   :Lol2:

----------


## Elmo

Գոնե սենց տարբերակ էլ դնեիր "հեսա"

----------


## Annushka

> դե Ըհըն գրեիր էլի:


Ես էլ էի հեսա տարբերակը ման գալիս ճիշտն ասած :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> _տարիք: 15   _ Դեմք ես դու, ձյա՛ձ: 
> 
> *Dayana* Չէ՜: Ես Նադյաներին շատ եմ հարգում, բայց իմ կյանքն ինձ համար թանկ է որպես հիշատակ  Առաջիկա 7 տարում ամուսնացող չկա, արխային նստեք սեղանի անկյուններին :


դե ես հիմա չեմ էլ ստիպում քեզ Նադյուշայի հետ ամուսնանալ  :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Էս ինչ լոլիկ թեմայա՞  :Tomato: 

*Ամուսնացած ես՞*
Չէ, վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկին տեսա պատահմամբ, ասումա, «Դու ամուսնացե՞լ էիր չէ, մի հատ էլ երեխա ունե՞ս» : Ասեցի, որ  սխալ գիտի ես երկու  :Victory:  հատ երեխա ունեմ  :LOL: 

Տո իմ ինչ տարիքնա   :Beee:

----------

Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Janita Hero

> Էս ինչ լոլիկ թեմայա՞ 
> 
> *Ամուսնացած ես՞*
> Չէ, վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկին տեսա պատահմամբ, ասումա, «Դու ամուսնացե՞լ էիր չէ, մի հատ էլ երեխա ունե՞ս» : Ասեցի, որ  սխալ գիտի ես երկու  հատ երեխա ունեմ 
> 
> Տո իմ ինչ տարիքնա


աաաաա՜՜՜՜՜ ինչ կարգին ես պատասխանե՜լ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Հա բայց քվեարկեցինք, հետո՞ ինչ, թեմա չի սա, ուղղակի փոլ ա :Ok:

----------


## Lion

> Հը-ըն: Ու հույս էլ չկա


 Հը-ը :Smile:  Բայց ամեն ինչ առջևում է...

----------


## Mitre

Ըհըն ,բայց դե ամեն ինչ ետևում չի :Smile:

----------

Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Հը-ը Բայց ամեն ինչ առջևում է...





> Ըհըն ,բայց դե ամեն ինչ ետևում չի


  :Hands Up:  այ սենց լինում էի, որ Հայկօ-ն չի ուզում Նադյայի հետ ամուսնանալ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արա՞մ, էս դու ո՞ր օրվա ամուսնացածն ես  :LOL: 

Իսկ ես՝ հը-ըն ու հը-ըն: Չեմ գժվել, որ կյանքս հավիտյան տղամարդու հետ կապեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Mitre

> Իսկ ես՝ հը-ըն ու հը-ըն: Չեմ գժվել, որ կյանքս հավիտյան տղամարդու հետ կապեմ


Իսկ ու՞մ հետ ես ուզում կապել, կներեք էլի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ու՞մ հետ ես ուզում կապել, կներեք էլի


Աաաաա՜, ինձ էլի լեզբիի տեղ դրեցին  :LOL: 
Հաստատ ոչ կնոջ
Գիտության  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկ ու՞մ հետ ես ուզում կապել, կներեք էլի


Լօօօօլ, դե եթե ոչ տղամարդկանց ուրեմն մնում են կանայք :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ու՞մ հետ ես ուզում կապել, կներեք էլի


Մարդը պարզ գրել է՝ տղամարդ չլինի, մնացած բոլորին համաձայն է։

----------


## Երվանդ

Կամել էտ երկուսի խառնուրդները :LOL: , տրան տրան տրանսվիստիտի հա կարծեմ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Է՜հ, ես ի՞նչ ասեմ, որ էդքան սահմանափակ եք մտածում  :Sad: 
Եթե ոչ տղամարդ, ուրեմն կին: Ինչու՞ չեք մտածում եթե ոչ տղամարդ, ուրեմն կա՛մ կին, կա՛մ ոչ մեկ: Ես վերջինն եմ ընտրել:

----------


## Lion

> Աաաաա՜, ինձ էլի լեզբիի տեղ դրեցին 
> Հաստատ ոչ կնոջ
> Գիտության


 Գիտության հետ կապվել կարելի է, երջանկանալ... չի կարելի :Think:

----------

Freddie (24.08.2009), Գանգրահեր (22.03.2011), Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Շինարար (12.09.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էդ գիտությունը որպես կատակ ասացի՝ նկատի ունենալով, որ ավելի շուտ կյանքս գիտության հետ կկապեմ, քան տղամարդու: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, լավ է ամեն ինչից ազատ մնալ:

----------

Srtik (23.08.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Էդ գիտությունը որպես կատակ ասացի՝ նկատի ունենալով, որ ավելի շուտ կյանքս գիտության հետ կկապեմ, քան տղամարդու: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, լավ է ամեն ինչից ազատ մնալ:


 Լաաավվվ... Ազատ լինել կարելի է, կյանքից բավարարված լինել է անկարելի...

----------

Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Շինարար (12.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էդ գիտությունը որպես կատակ ասացի՝ նկատի ունենալով, որ ավելի շուտ կյանքս գիտության հետ կկապեմ, քան տղամարդու: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, լավ է ամեն ինչից ազատ մնալ:


Մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո էլ տենց չես ասի :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լաաավվվ... Ազատ լինել կարելի է, կյանքից բավարարված լինել է անկարելի...


Ես հենց էս պահին կյանքից էնքա՜ն բավարարված եմ… Լավ էլի, կյանքի իմաստը սեքսի ու երեխա ունենալու մեջ չէ:




> Մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո էլ տենց չես ասի


Հավերժական նույն նախադասությունը… Ինձ այդ ասում էին նաև 15 տարի առաջ, երբ երեխա լինելով հանդերձ շատ լավ գիտեի, թե տղամարդիկ ինչ հրեշներ են: Ու շարունակում են ասել… Մի պահ միտքս փոխել էի, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ ընդամենը քնել էի:

----------


## Elmo

> Հավերժական նույն նախադասությունը… Ինձ այդ ասում էին նաև 15 տարի առաջ, երբ երեխա լինելով հանդերձ շատ լավ գիտեի, թե տղամարդիկ ինչ հրեշներ են: Ու շարունակում են ասել… Մի պահ միտքս փոխել էի, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ ընդամենը քնել էի:


Անխուսափելին չես շրջանցի: Ես էլ եի քո նման խոսում.... մինչև  :Love:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես հենց էս պահին կյանքից էնքա՜ն բավարարված եմ… Լավ էլի, կյանքի իմաստը սեքսի ու երեխա ունենալու մեջ չէ:
> 
> 
> Հավերժական նույն նախադասությունը… Ինձ այդ ասում էին նաև 15 տարի առաջ, երբ երեխա լինելով հանդերձ շատ լավ գիտեի, թե տղամարդիկ ինչ հրեշներ են: Ու շարունակում են ասել… Մի պահ միտքս փոխել էի, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ ընդամենը քնել էի:


Բյուր նենց ես գրել տղամարդիկ հրեշներ են բան, մարդ կողքից կարդա կարողա մտածի քեզ մի 10 հոգով բռնաբարել են :LOL: , ինչի են հրեշներ քնքուշ էակներ են իրանց վիշապիկներով :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անխուսափելին չես շրջանցի: Ես էլ եի քո նման խոսում.... մինչև


Է՜հ, լավ էլի: Ես էնքան ուժեղ եմ, որ կարողանամ սիրո դեմ գնալ ու հրաժարվել ամուսնանալուց: Ընդհանրապես, ես բավական ուժեղ եմ, որ այլևս երբեք չսիրահարվեմ:




> ինչի են հրեշներ քնքուշ էակներ են իրանց *վիշապիկներով*


Իրանց վիշապիկներին էնքան են կերակրում, որ հրեշ են դառնում  :LOL:  
Չէ՜, եթե հարցը բռնաբարությունը լիներ, գուցե ավելի թեթև տանեի  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

ՉԷ

*Ես կուզեմ լինել անսահման ազատ*

----------


## Lion

> ՉԷ
> 
> *Ես կուզեմ լինել անսահման ազատ*


 Էհհհ... քո տարիքում ես էլ էի տենց մտածում :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Ժո՛ղ, ես չեմ ամուսնանա մի դեպքում. եթե պարզվի, որ իմ պատճառով ասենք քույրը պիտի իրա սենյակը լքի, ես իրան կհասկանամ ու իրա խաթր չեմ ամուսնանա :LOL: 

իսկ եթե լուրջ, չնայած չեմ էլ մտածում ու կարծում եմ դեռ ահագին ժամանակ չեմ էլ մտածի այդ մասին, բայց որպես իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ կարծում եմ, որ կնոջ իրական երջանկությունը իրականում ոչ  թե կամ, եթե կուզեք, ոչ միայն սկսվում է այն պահից, երբ նրա կողքին լինում է սիրած ու հոգատար ամուսին, այլև հենց մայրանալու գործոնը..այսինքն մենակ էդ բալիկի ճիչը լսելու համար չարժի տանը մնալ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
ես հայկական տարբերակով եմ էլի խոսում :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Այո, ամուսնացած եմ։  :Smile:  

*Ժողովուրդ, էս թեման ամուսնության մասին փիլիսոփայելու մասին չի, դրա համար ամուսնության մասին մի քանի թեմա կա, օրինակ՝ «Ինչու՞ ամուսնանալ»։ Կարող եք մտնել այնտեղ ու հանգիստ քննարկել ամուսնության թեման։ Իսկ թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են։*

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մի բան հարցնեմ, էտ *եսիմ*-ը ո՞րն ա, իբր շուտո՞վ  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, էտ *եսիմ*-ը ո՞րն ա, իբր շուտո՞վ


Չէ, դա էն է, երբ չես հասկանում ամուսնացած ես, թե չէ։ Էդքան էլ հազվադեպ երևույթ չի, հեռու քեզնից։  :Smile:  Ու շատ ուրախանում եմ, որ էդ տարբերակը չամուսնացածներն են ընտրել. էդ դեպքում դա ուղղակի զավեշտալի է։ Այ եթե ամուսնացածներն ընտրեին, հեչ ծիծաղելի չէր լինի..

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նոր նկատեցի, որ թեմայում գրառում արել էի, բայց մոռացել էի քվեարկել... Քվեարկեցի ու տեսա, որ Ուրվականն ու Արամն էլ են ամուսնացած, ըստ քվեարկության արդյունքների  :Shok: ։ Շատ հետաքրքիր բացահայտումներ կարելի է անել էս հարցման միջոցով. թաքնված ամուսնություններ են ջրի երես դուրս գալիս...  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Արդյոք կա՞ն ակումբում ամուսնացածներ, :Think: :
հետաքրքիր է, սկսեմ ինձանից ամուսնացած եմ ունեմ արդեն երեք երեխա երկու տղա մեկ աղջիկ, :Wink:  հույսով եմ մենակ ես չեմ ժողովուրդ ջան :Wink:

----------


## Mankik

> Արդյոք կա՞ն ակումբում ամուսնացածներ,:
> հետաքրքիր է, սկսեմ ինձանից ամուսնացած եմ ունեմ արդեն երեք երեխա երկու տղա մեկ աղջիկ, հույսով եմ մենակ ես չեմ ժողովուրդ ջան


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Ես էի ուզում փնտրել: Ինձնից առաջ անցար: Ես էլ 1 աղջիկ, 2 տղա ունեմ :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_ես ամուսնացած չեմ…  նորություն ասեցի էլի_

----------


## Selene

*Մոդերատորական:** Բոլոր թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են, իսկ թեման տեղափոխվում է Ի՞նչ կա-չկա; Թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող, բայց հետաքրքրող մյուս հարցերով կարող եք զրուցել Զրուցարանում:*

----------


## lili-4

> Արդյոք կա՞ն ակումբում ամուսնացածներ,:
> հետաքրքիր է, սկսեմ ինձանից ամուսնացած եմ ունեմ արդեն երեք երեխա երկու տղա մեկ աղջիկ, հույսով եմ մենակ ես չեմ ժողովուրդ ջան


Ունեմ մեկ տղա և մեկ աղջիկ, հա , չմոռանամ :Smile: , ամուսնացած եմ :Wink:

----------


## ivy

*Մոդերատորական: «Ո՞վ է ամուսնացած» թեման միացվում է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող «Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես» թեմային: Թեմա բացելուց առաջ խնդրում եմ օգտվել որոնման համակարգից:*

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկական զավեշտ. Կիսամեն ամուսնացած է, իսկ 6 հոգի էլ չգիտեն՝ ամուսնացած են, թե ոչ :Shok: 
Հ.Գ.  :LOL:

----------


## Mankik

Այո, ամուսնացած եմ:

----------


## Vaho

Լավ խի՞ բռնիք ու տեղափոխիք էս թեման, որ հմի որ ուզում եմ մի բան գրեմ չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ, ստիպված որոնում եմ, էսօր սաղ օրը ման եմ գալի ու չեմ գտնում, որ սկզբից բացել էի, կարողա ճիշտ տեղում չեր բացված որ տեղափոխեցիք եսիմ ուր :Angry2:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ խի՞ բռնիք ու տեղափոխիք էս թեման, որ հմի որ ուզում եմ մի բան գրեմ չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ, ստիպված որոնում եմ, էսօր սաղ օրը ման եմ գալի ու չեմ գտնում, որ սկզբից բացել էի, կարողա ճիշտ տեղում չեր բացված որ տեղափոխեցիք եսիմ ուր


Բացածդ թեմայից արդեն կար Ակումբում, այդ պատճառով էլ այն միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող թեմային։ Ի դեպ, եթե այս մոդերատորականը կարդացած լինեիր, այդ հարցը չէր առաջանա.  :Wink: 



> *Մոդերատորական: «Ո՞վ է ամուսնացած» թեման միացվում է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող «Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես» թեմային: Թեմա բացելուց առաջ խնդրում եմ օգտվել որոնման համակարգից:*

----------


## Vaho

> Բացածդ թեմայից արդեն կար Ակումբում, այդ պատճառով էլ այն միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող թեմային։ Ի դեպ, եթե այս մոդերատորականը կարդացած լինեիր, այդ հարցը չէր առաջանա.


Կարդացել էի, գիտեմ որ կար, բայց ես ավելի ճիշտ տեղում էի բացել, ստեղ ման եմ գալի ու դժվար եմ գտնում թեման

----------


## Chuk

> Կարդացել էի, գիտեմ որ կար, բայց ես ավելի ճիշտ տեղում էի բացել, ստեղ ման եմ գալի ու դժվար եմ գտնում թեման


Նման հարցերի համար գոյություն ունեն համապատասխան թեմաներ: Իսկ ցանկացած կրկնված թեմա ենթակա է միացման արդեն գոյություն ունեցողին: Իսկ այ ակումբցիների պարտականություններից է թեմա բացելուց առաջ որոնել ու համոզվել, որ այդպիսի թեմա դեռ չկա, նոր միայն բացել թեման:

----------


## Rammstein

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց «Եսիմ» տարբերակը։ Դա զվարճանքի համար է՞ դրած, թե՞ իրոք մարդիկ կան, որ չգիտեն` ամուսնացած են, թե ոչ։

Ես զվարճանալու հավես չունեմ, ու քվեարկում եմ, «ոչ», ցավոք սրտի։

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամուսնացած եմ 7 տարի արդեն: Երեխաներ չկան, բայց գեղեցիկ շուն
ունեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2009), Ամմէ (11.11.2012), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## century

Ամուսնացած եմ և ունեմ երկու երեխա՝ աղջիկ և տղա  :Smile:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Այո.  :Smile:  Ամենահրաշալի բաներից մեկը, որ արել եմ իմ կյանքում: :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ամուսնացած եմ 7 տարի արդեն: Երեխաներ չկան, բայց գեղեցիկ շուն
> ունեմ:


ես էլ գեղեցիկ շուն ունեմ  :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.01.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ահա ամուսնացած եմ, ունեմ  տղա  և  աղջիկ:
 Իսկ  էս  *եսիմը*  որնէ՞, նշանվա՞ծը :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս հարցումը էնքան հետաքրքիր բաներա բացահայտում... Օրինակ Էլմոն ամուսնացած ա, իսկ Աննուշկան հլը չգիտի իր կարգավիճակի մասին  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

հմմմ...չէ, հաստատ ամուսնացած չեմ...հիմա չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, դեռ շուտ ա :Tongue: 
Կարիերա, ապա ամուսնություն... :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> հմմմ...չէ, հաստատ ամուսնացած չեմ...հիմա չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, դեռ շուտ ա
> Կարիերա, ապա ամուսնություն...


ամուսնության միջոցով կարիերա, դա էլ վատ տարբերակ չէ :Tongue: , մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում, միայն ճիշտ մարդու պետք է ընտրել :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> ամուսնության միջոցով կարիերա, դա էլ վատ տարբերակ չէ, մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում, միայն ճիշտ մարդու պետք է ընտրել


Չէ սխալ հասկացար, ոչ թե ամուսնության միջոցով կարիերա, այլ կարիերա ստեղծելուց և հաստատվելուց հետո միայն կմտածեմ ամուսնության մասին։ Համ էլ շուտ ա, 20 տարեկանում ինչ անեմ...չեմ ուզում :Goblin: 
Դեռ սոսկա եմ օգտագործում :Yerexa: (լօլ, սրանից հետո պակլոննիկներիս թիվը կպակասի, ուխխխխխ :Tongue: )

----------


## Սերխիո

Մոդերներ ջան ,իմ քվեարկած *Եսիմը* կարող եք համապատասխանեցնել կարգավիճակիս…

----------


## Chuk

> Մոդերներ ջան ,իմ քվեարկած *Եսիմը* կարող եք համապատասխանեցնել կարգավիճակիս…


Չէ ձյաձ, սորրի  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չէ ձյաձ, սորրի


Չուկ ձյա , Անին կարդա , նաղդ բազառ ա :LOL:

----------

Kuk (15.01.2009), Երկնային (16.01.2009), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ձյա , Անին կարդա , նաղդ բազառ ա


Համակարգը տենց հնարավորություն չի տալիս, ես ի՞նչ անեմ  :Wink:

----------

PetrAni (16.01.2009), Սերխիո (17.01.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

մենք չենք պատկերացնում ,որ մի օր կամուսնանանք,մտածում ենք ազատ կjանքի մասին ու թե ինչ դժվարա բաժանվելը,լավ կլինի ու\ ամուսնանանք սենց բաներ......Բայց հենց սիրահարվում ենք ու խելքներս թրցնում ենք........ արդեն պատկերացնում ենք համատեղ կյանք բան ման :Blush:  դե ես էլ հլը ամուսնացած չեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Yeghoyan

:Nea:

----------


## Երվանդ

Նեա :Cray:

----------


## Երվանդ

> մենք չենք պատկերացնում ,որ մի օր կամուսնանանք,մտածում ենք ազատ կjանքի մասին ու թե ինչ դժվարա բաժանվելը,լավ կլինի ու\ ամուսնանանք սենց բաներ......Բայց հենց սիրահարվում ենք ու խելքներս թրցնում ենք........ արդեն պատկերացնում ենք համատեղ կյանք բան ման դե ես էլ հլը ամուսնացած չեմ


Լիան էս ինչ ա խորացել :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Իսկ ամուսնացած ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում:  :Dntknw: 
Էդ ՔԿԱԳի թղթի մասին ե՞ք հարցնում, թե՞ ընկեր ունենալու:
Էդ բոլորը հարաբերական ու անիմաստ են:
Ես չեմ քվեարկել:

Ու ընդհանրապես. Հարաբերականությունը անհամեմատ համեմատական է: _Այնշտայն_

----------


## aerosmith

Հը -ը , ամուսնացած չեմ, ու սկի չեմ էլ մտածում էդ հարցի շուրջ, չեմ էլ մտածելուն  էնքան ժամանակ մինչև լավ գիտակցեմ թե ամուսնությունը իրենաից ինչա ներկայացնում և մինչև չունենամ լավ աշխատանք։

----------


## Elmo

Հետաքրքիր է:
Երբ այս հարցմանը մասնակցեցինք դեռ նշանված էլ չէինք: Ես քվեարկել եմ այո, կինս՝ եսիմ:  :LOL: 
Հիմա բանավոր շտկում: Երկու "այո":
Հաջող ամուսնությունը ոչ միայն իրականացած երազանք է, այլ կյանքի իմաստ: Էլ չեմ խոսքում, որ մի ամսից երեխա ենք ունենում: Իսկ դա արդեն նոր կյանքի սկիզբ է: ԶԱԳՍ-ում էլ ենք գրանցվել, անձնագրում էլ կնիք են դրել: Թղթի վրա էլ ուրախացանք, կնիքի վրա էլ:

Ժողովուրդ, երկար մտածեք, լավ ճանաչեք իրար ու հաջող ամուսնացեք: Դրանով ոչ միայն ձեր երջանիկ ապագան եք ապահովում, այլ կյանք եք ստեծքում: Հավատացնում եմ, այս կյանքը մենակ ապրելը շատ տխուր ու անհետաքրքիր է:

----------

aerosmith (11.09.2009), Annushka (12.09.2009), CactuSoul (08.02.2010), Kita (12.09.2009), Rammstein (12.09.2009), Ungrateful (11.09.2009), Yeghoyan (12.09.2009), _DEATH_ (12.09.2009), Երկնային (12.09.2009), Մանուլ (11.09.2009), Մինա (03.05.2013), Ուլուանա (12.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով սոցիոլոգիական բնույթ կրող հարցմանը հարիր չէ «Եսիմ» թեթևամիտ տարբերակը…միգուցե «ամուսնալուծվա՞ծ»-ը տեղին կլիներ: /Աստված մի արասցե/ :Wink:

----------


## AMzone

փող չկա.

----------

Սլիմ (12.09.2009)

----------


## masivec

Չէ :Cool: Կնշանվեմ, կետամ բանակ կգամ, 2013-ին  կամուսնանամ :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
Նշեմ որ 2011-ին եմ գնալու բանակ :Sad:

----------


## Թիթիզ

ամուսնացած   չեմ, :Tongue:  :Blush: 
Հիմա նոր գտնում եմ որ  արժե  մտածել  այդ  թեմայով

----------


## Սլիմ

> փող չկա.


 Ամենավատը էնա , որ անգամ չգիտեմ էլ երբ կլինի :Sad:  Իսկ ամուսնանալ ուզում եմ , հոգնել եմ արդեն անիմաստ վազվզոցից, գործից սիրելիի մոտ, հետո տուն: Հոգնել եմ մենակ քնելուց ու մենակ արթնանալուց:

----------


## AMzone

> Ամենավատը էնա , որ անգամ չգիտեմ էլ երբ կլինի Իսկ ամուսնանալ ուզում եմ , հոգնել եմ արդեն անիմաստ վազվզոցից, գործից սիրելիի մոտ, հետո տուն: Հոգնել եմ մենակ քնելուց ու մենակ արթնանալուց:


եսել, ես ու դու մի օրի ենք.

----------


## Dayana

Ժաղ, ամուսնանալու համար պետք ա ԶԱԳՍ գնալ, դրա համար փող պետք չի  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (12.09.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Ժաղ, ամուսնանալու համար պետք ա ԶԱԳՍ գնալ, դրա համար փող պետք չի


Դայ չնայած ճիշտ ես, բայց կակ մինիմում պետք է տուն վարձել իր բոլոր հետագա վճարումներով, ինչը մեր Հայաստանի պայմաններում թանկ հաճույք է :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ չնայած ճիշտ ես, բայց կակ մինիմում պետք է տուն վարձել իր բոլոր հետագա վճարումներով, ինչը մեր Հայաստանի պայմաններում թանկ հաճույք է


Դե եթե էնքան չեն հասունացել, որ տուն ունենան կամ վարձեն ու ծնողների հետ էլ ապրել չեն ուզում, ուրեմն ամուսնանալու մասին մտածելն աբսուրդ ա:   :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.09.2009), Elmo (12.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (12.09.2009), Կաթիլ (01.11.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես


Չէ, ինչի՞  :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), masivec (01.11.2009), One_Way_Ticket (12.09.2009), Quyr Qery (21.03.2011), Կաթիլ (01.11.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ժաղ, ամուսնանալու համար պետք ա ԶԱԳՍ գնալ, դրա համար փող պետք չի


Պետք ա 1000 դրամ վճարում կատարես հայխնայբանկում  :Sad: 

Իրականում պետք ա փող ամուսնանալու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Դե եթե էնքան չեն հասունացել, որ տուն ունենան կամ վարձեն ու ծնողների հետ էլ ապրել չեն ուզում, ուրեմն ամուսնանալու մասին մտածելն աբսուրդ ա:


Դայ ըտեղ հասունացումը էտքան էլ էական չէ :Smile: 
Հայաստանում աշխատավարձը չի համախատասխանում ապրելուն :Smile: 
Ես հենց ի նկատի ունեի առանձին ապրելը :Smile:  Քանի որ էտ դեպքում են առաջանում մի շարք վճարումների խնդիրներ, թե չէ ծնողների տանը ապրելով` խնդիրը շատ հեշտանում է` կակ մինում տան վարձ չես մուծում :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (12.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դայ ըտեղ հասունացումը էտքան էլ էական չէ
> Հայաստանում աշխատավարձը չի համախատասխանում ապրելուն
> Ես հենց ի նկատի ունեի առանձին ապրելը Քանի որ էտ դեպքում են առաջանում մի շարք վճարումների խնդիրներ, թե չէ ծնողների տանը ապրելով` խնդիրը շատ հեշտանում է` կակ մինում տան վարձ չես մուծում


Կիտա, էս հարցում եղիր մաքսիմալիստ  :Smile: 
թե չէ սենց որ խոսաս, ցանկացած տղա էլ չի ուզենա… "անշառ գլուխը կոխի շառի տակ"  :Jpit:

----------


## Kita

> Կիտա, էս հարցում եղիր մաքսիմալիստ 
> թե չէ սենց որ խոսաս, ցանկացած տղա էլ չի ուզենա… "անշառ գլուխը կոխի շառի տակ"


Ինչու՞ միայն տղան որ: :Smile: 
Ի վերջո ընտանիք է կազմվում ու եթե նորմալ ընտանիք է, ապա ընտանիքի բյուջեն էլ է ընդհանուր :Smile: 
Թե չէ ես տենց նայեմ, ես էլ իմ գլուխը շառից հեռու կպահեմ ու հանգիստ ու ապահովված կապրեմ :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Համատեղ կյանքը ոչ միայն օգնում է փողը օպտիմալ ծախսել, այլ տնարար զույգերի դեպքում նույնիսկ խնայողություններ կուտակելու հնարավորություն է բացվում:
Կարելի է զույգերից մեկի աշխատավարձով տան վարձ տալ, ու հագուստի, սննդի հարցեր լուծել, իսկ մյուսի աշխատավարձը կուտակել՝ բանկում ավանդ դնել, կամ պարզապես դնել մի կողմ ու չծախսել: Ճիշտը բանկում ավանդ դնելն է:
Հետո երեխան կծնվի, միայն ամուսնու աշխատավարձով կապրեք, իսկ նեղն ընկած ժամանակ խնայողություններից կօգտվեք, մինչև երեխան կմեծանա, ու երկուսով կաշխատեք. կկուտակեք ու սեփական տուն կգնեք: 
Մենք այս սցենարով առաջ ենք գնում:
Առավել քիչ լավատես մարդկանց ասեմ, որ դրա համար պետք չէ, որ զույգերը մարդա 400 000 աշխատավարձ ստանան: Նույնիսկ մարդա 150 000 -ը հերիքում է: Իսկ միայն ամուսնու աշխատելու դեպքում, առանց գոտին ձգելու, 150 000 -ից 180 000 -ով կարելի է ոչ ճոխ, բայց շատ հարմար ապրել:

Այպես որ փողը 8-երորդական պատճառ է: Ամենակարևորը սերն ու փոխըմբռնումն է: Եթե կա սեր ու փոխըմբռնում, ամեն ինչ շատ գեղեցիկ է ստացվում: Հա, մեկ էլ խնայող եղեք: Խնայող, բայց ոչ գծուծ(Աղայան ականջդ կանչի):

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), aerosmith (12.09.2009), Ariadna (25.12.2009), CactuSoul (08.02.2010), Cassiopeia (12.09.2009), Kita (01.11.2009), Nadine (02.11.2009), Yeghoyan (02.11.2009), Yevuk (21.03.2011), _DEATH_ (12.09.2009), Աթեիստ (12.09.2009), Արամ (01.11.2009), Բարեկամ (27.12.2009), Դեկադա (02.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.09.2009), Ուլուանա (12.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (12.09.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ամուսնացած չեմ ու դեռևս մտադրություն է չունեմ

----------


## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան հարցնեմ էս հարցման մեջ եսիմ տարբերակը որնա?Մարդ կամ ամուսնացածա լինում կամ ոչ երրորդ տարբերակը որնա? :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան հարցնեմ էս հարցման մեջ եսիմ տարբերակը որնա?Մարդ կամ ամուսնացածա լինում կամ ոչ երրորդ տարբերակը որնա?


Էդ էնա, որ կամ նշանված են ու "մի ոտով" ամուսնացած են, կամ "գռաժդանսկի բռակով" են ապրում:  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (02.11.2009), zanazan (02.11.2009)

----------


## zanazan

> Էդ էնա, որ կամ նշանված են ու "մի ոտով" ամուսնացած են, կամ "գռաժդանսկի բռակով" են ապրում:


կամ ել ամուսնացած են, բայց հեսա ուր որա կբաժանվեն, կամ ել ամուսնացած են բայց ելի են ուզում ամուսնանան, կամ ել ամուսնացած չեն բաըց երեխա ունեն, կամ ել ամուսնացած են բայց երեղա չունեն , մի խոսքով ուֆ ամանա եսիմ ե :Smile:

----------


## Մելաչոկ

Ոչ, ամուսնացած չեմ

----------


## Դավիթ

Նոր գտա 3 տարվա թեման: Հիմա էլ դարձավ 10 տարի մեր ամուսնությունը և ավելացավ ևս մեկ գեղեցիկ շուն :Smile:

----------

Kita (21.03.2011), Quyr Qery (21.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ինձ ով կառնի?? :Sad:  :Tsamon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինձ ով կառնի??


Ես, եթե կարելիա վարձով լինի, մշտական չեմ ուզում:

----------

Gayl (21.03.2011), Moonwalker (21.03.2011), Ամմէ (11.11.2012), Պոզիտրոն (21.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մշտական ես էլ չէի ուզի :Tongue: ,,, գոնե ժամանակավոր,, տես ասել ես-հանկարծ հետ չկանգնես...... :Sad:  ....թե չէ մենակ տխուր է... կոնկրետ Գյումրիի (ես Գյումրուց եմ) "լավ" տղաները հաստատ չեն ամուսնանա աղջկա հետ ով ավելի շատ տղա ընկեր ունի քան աղջիկ,, ով սիրում է սովորել ,,ունի իրա սեփական կարծիքը,, և ամենակարևորը ռոք է լսում (մաքսիմումը պիտի ռաբիզ կամ բլատնո լսեմ :Bad: ).....տանն եմ մնալու.... :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մշտական ես էլ չէի ուզի,,, գոնե ժամանակավոր,, տես ասել ես-հանկարծ հետ չկանգնես...... ....թե չէ մենակ տխուր է... կոնկրետ Գյումրիի (ես Գյումրուց եմ) "լավ" տղաները հաստատ չեն ամուսնանա աղջկա հետ ով ավելի շատ տղա ընկեր ունի քան աղջիկ,, ով սիրում է սովորել ,,ունի իրա սեփական կարծիքը,, և ամենակարևորը ռոք է լսում (մաքսիմումը պիտի ռաբիզ կամ բլատնո լսեմ).....տանն եմ մնալու....


 Նախորդս հենց լրիվ քո նկարագրածինա նման: :Jpit: 

Իմ ճաշակով ես, ու թքած թե «լավ» տղաները ինչ են մտածում:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Նախորդս հենց լրիվ քո նկարագրածինա նման:
> 
> Իմ ճաշակով ես, ու թքած թե «լավ» տղաները ինչ են մտածում:


 Դե քո մազերն էլ գանգուր են,,,խելացի ես,, մի խոսքով դու էլ իմ ճաշակով ես.....համաձայն եմ..... :Love:  :Blush:  ... (որպես աթեիստ եկեղեցու կարիք չունեմ)....

----------

VisTolog (21.03.2011), Աթեիստ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Մշտական ես էլ չէի ուզի,,, գոնե ժամանակավոր,, տես ասել ես-հանկարծ հետ չկանգնես...... ....թե չէ մենակ տխուր է... կոնկրետ Գյումրիի (ես Գյումրուց եմ) "լավ" տղաները հաստատ չեն ամուսնանա աղջկա հետ ով ավելի շատ տղա ընկեր ունի քան աղջիկ,, ով սիրում է սովորել ,,ունի իրա սեփական կարծիքը,, և ամենակարևորը ռոք է լսում (մաքսիմումը պիտի ռաբիզ կամ բլատնո լսեմ).....տանն եմ մնալու....


 դու հաստատ Գյումրիում ե՞ս...

----------


## VisTolog

Հաջորդը՛, մտե՛ք: :LOL: 

Աթեիստ կին: :Love:  Ինչ լավա: :Smile:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> դու հաստատ Գյումրիում ե՞ս...


Հա....ինչի?? :Blush:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Հաջորդը՛, մտե՛ք:
> 
> Աթեիստ կին: Ինչ լավա:


  Աթեիստ ամուսին :Love: ,, Ինչ լավա..... :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Աթեիստ ամուսին,, Ինչ լավա.....


Չեղավ  :Nono: 

ՎիսՏոլոգը աթեիստ չի:  :Pardon: 

Իսկ ես՝ այո:  ::}:   :Blush:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեղավ 
> 
> ՎիսՏոլոգը աթեիստ չի: 
> 
> Իսկ ես՝ այո:


Ուշացար: Սերը կրոն չի հարցնում (մեկ-մեկ):

----------


## Quyr Qery

Արդեն ուշ է Gardmanian ջան :Blush: ...ես գտա իմ կյանքի կեսին.....և չեմ պատրաստվում իրանից հեռանալ..ինքը անթերի է :Love: .....թեկուզ և քրիստոնյա լիներ....

----------

VisTolog (21.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ուշացար: Սերը կրոն չի հարցնում (մեկ-մեկ):


Եթե ֆունդամենտալիզմի տարրեր չկան, ես կասեի՝ ընդհանրապես չի հարցնում:




> Արդեն ուշ է Gardmanian ջան...ես գտա իմ կյանքի կեսին.....և չեմ պատրաստվում իրանից հեռանալ..ինքը անթերի է.....թեկուզ և քրիստոնյա լիներ....


Արդեն 3-րդ անգամն ա:  :Jpit:   ::}: 


 :Sad:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Եթե ֆունդամենտալիզմի տարրեր չկան, ես կասեի՝ ընդհանրապես չի հարցնում:
> 
> 
> Արդեն 3-րդ անգամն ա:


Ինչն է 3-րդ անգամը?? :Sad:  :Blush:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինչն է 3-րդ անգամը??


Ուշանալը:  :Jpit:   :Cry:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ուշանալը:


Խեղճ տղա..... :Smile: ... ես էլ մտացում էի տանն եմ մնալու,,տեսար հայտնվեց նաև իմ ասպետը...գուցե քո արքայադուստրն էլ հեռու չէ..... :Blush:

----------


## Vge

Չե բաից ուզում եմ..ձևը կասեք՞

----------


## Հայուհի

Էէէէ.. ես էլ գիտեմ Քույր Քերին իրոք մեկին գտելա, շնորհավորում եմ :LOL: 

Լավ, թեմայից չշեղվեմ, ամուսնացած եմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.01.2012)

----------


## aerosmith

մտադրություններ էլ չունեմ

----------

Quyr Qery (22.03.2011), VisTolog (21.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> մտադրություններ էլ չունեմ


Ուզում ես տանը մնա՞ս :Jpit:

----------

eduard30 (14.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Էէէէ.. ես էլ գիտեմ Քույր Քերին իրոք մեկին գտելա, շնորհավորում եմ
> 
> Լավ, թեմայից չշեղվեմ, ամուսնացած եմ:


Հա բայց ես իրոք գտել եմ :Smile: .....ինքը ինձ խոսք է տվել.....չէ Վիստ?? :Blush:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Հա բայց ես իրոք գտել եմ.....ինքը ինձ խոսք է տվել.....չէ Վիստ??


Դու Վիստին մի հավատա, ինքը 2 շաբաթ առաջ ինձ էլ էր խոսք տվել :Beee:

----------


## Gayl

Սրտակեր Վիսթ  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Ուզում ես տանը մնա՞ս


հա, բա ոնց, որ տունը ինձ մնա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Դու Վիստին մի հավատա, ինքը 2 շաբաթ առաջ ինձ էլ էր խոսք տվել


Լուրջ?? բայց ես ենքան ուրախ էի...ենքան էի հավատում...... փաստորեն ճիշտ էի՝ ինձ առնող չի լինի..... :Cray:  Տեսար Gardmanian,,,ես էլ մի լավ օրի չեմ..... :Cray:

----------


## Հայուհի

> հա, բա ոնց, որ տունը ինձ մնա


Խի՞: Ապագա կնոջդ կարողա մնա՞ր :Jpit:

----------


## aerosmith

> Խի՞: Ապագա կնոջդ կարողա մնա՞ր


չէ ախպըրտինքիս  :LOL:

----------


## Հայուհի

> չէ ախպըրտինքիս


Ինչ անծանոթ բառա :Xeloq:

----------


## Դավիթ

Kita ջան, սա է նոր  շունը, աջից:  Blue Tick Coon Hound

----------

Kita (22.03.2011), Մանուլ (22.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Kita ջան, սա է նոր  շունը, աջից:  Blue Tick Coon Hound


ՎԱյ ես իրանց գիտեմ :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչ սիրուն շուն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Էլիզե

հը-ը... :Acute: 
ավելին՝ մոտակա հազարամյակի շրջանակում չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ամուսնանալ.... էդ պարզ պատճառով էլ սեղանի որ անկյունում էլ ուզում եմ, էդ անկյունում էլ նստում եմ  :Rolleyes:   :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (22.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Հաջորդը՛, մտե՛ք:
> 
> Աթեիստ կին: Ինչ լավա:


հենց նոր պարզեցի, որ  Quyr Qery -ը աղջիկ ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> հենց նոր պարզեցի, որ  Quyr Qery -ը աղջիկ ա:


Մո, իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես  :LOL: 

Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես
Այո - Elmo
Եսիմ - Annushka

----------

Renata (23.10.2011), VisTolog (22.03.2011), Yellow Raven (22.03.2011), Հայուհի (22.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> հը-ը...
> ավելին՝ մոտակա հազարամյակի շրջանակում չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ամուսնանալ.... էդ պարզ պատճառով էլ սեղանի որ անկյունում էլ ուզում եմ, էդ անկյունում էլ նստում եմ



 Էլիզե ջան: Երկարատև ամուսնության գաղտնիքը կլոր սեղանի մեջ է :Smile:

----------

Gayl (22.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ինչ սիրուն շուն ա



Շնորհակալություն: Մեկ տարի առաջ գտանք ճանապարհին, Նոր Մեկսիկոյի տափաստաններում: 12 կիլո եր քաշը, խեղճը էն աշխարհ էր գնալու, եթե մի քիչ էլ դրսում մնար:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> հենց նոր պարզեցի, որ  Quyr Qery -ը աղջիկ ա:


Բա ես աղջիկ եմ... :Blush:  Քույր Քերի.......... :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

> Մո, իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես 
> 
> Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես
> Այո - Elmo
> Եսիմ - Annushka


հա, որովհետև հարցմանը մասնակցել ենք էն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ ամուսնացած չէինք: Ես գիտեի որ ամուսնության առաջարկություն անելու եմ, դրա համար կոշտ այո եմ քվեարկել: Անուշը երևի մտածել ա, որ առաջինը պետք ա ես իրա այո-ի մասին իմանամ, դրա համար եսիմ ա քվեարկել:

----------

Annushka (23.03.2011), Ariadna (23.03.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), VisTolog (23.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Բա ես աղջիկ եմ... Քույր Քերի..........


Բա ինչի՞ էի ես Քյար քերի կարդում:  :LOL:

----------

laro (15.02.2017), VisTolog (23.03.2011), Ամմէ (11.11.2012), Հայուհի (22.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Բա ինչի՞ էի ես Քյար քերի կարդում:


Եսիմ..... :Dntknw:  :Unsure:

----------


## Annushka

> Մո, իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես 
> 
> Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես
> Այո - Elmo
> Եսիմ - Annushka





> Եսիմ Իսկ եթե լրջով, շուտով կամուսնանանք
> Թեկնածուն մոտակայքում ա ի դեպ :


 Հայկ, ինչ ես ալիքները խառնում, չ՝ որ մի օր հանդիպելու ենք, ու Մերիկոն հետներս ա լինելու, իսկ նա չի սիրում, որ իրա մամա պապաին  բան են ասում : :-D

----------

Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2011)

----------


## John

> Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես


Խառն ա, աբեր, գրի «եսիմ»։

----------

insider (03.02.2017)

----------


## Ծայրահեղ

ամուսնության նպատակով ծանոթություններ չկան Ակումբում՞։ ստեղծեք մի հարթակ,էլի,անզույգ մարդիկ շատ են

----------


## ivy

> ամուսնության նպատակով ծանոթություններ չկան Ակումբում՞։ ստեղծեք մի հարթակ,էլի,անզույգ մարդիկ շատ են


Մարդիկ Ակումբում ծանոթանում էլ են, սիրահարվում էլ են, ամուսնանում էլ են՝ առանց հատուկ «հարթակների»  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (15.02.2017), Cassiopeia (15.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (15.02.2017), Մուշու (15.02.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Թեմա բացենք, ակումբցիներին ամուսնացնենք ու գնանք իրենց հարսանիքին  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Հ. Գ. Թեմայում չես կողմնորոշովում ոչ ընտրես թե ամեն դեպքում եսիմը ավելի լավ տարբերակ ա :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչքան մեծանում եմ ու փչացած Եվրոպայում ապրում, էնքան ավելի շատ եմ շոկ տանում, թե Հայաստանում ինչքան կարևոր ա ամուսնության ինստիտուտը:

----------

Հայկօ (15.02.2017), Յոհաննես (15.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2017)

----------


## Ծայրահեղ

Երևի չսխալվեմ,եթե ասեմ,որ Հայաստանում երկու տարբերակ կա.կամ լինել միայնակ,կամ ամուսնացած։Գյուղերում,փոքր քաղաքներում տղան ու աղջիկը իրար հետ չեն ապրի առանց ամուսնության։

----------


## keyboard

Ոչ, այս տարի դեռ չեմ հաացրել։

----------


## keyboard

> Խառն ա, աբեր, գրի «եսիմ»։


Գրա գիրագի։

----------


## Լեո

Էս հարցման արդյունքները կեղծված են, իրականությունը չի արտացոլում :Ճ

----------


## ivy

Վերևի հարցումը համարում եմ ժամանակավրեպ ու անվավեր  :Jpit: 

Հիմա էս թեմայի հարցադրումը ավելի շուտ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս՝ արդյոք ամուսնացած ես, թե չէ․ էդքան էլ միանշանակ հարց չի էս խառը աշխարհում։
Լիքը փաստացի ամուսնացած մարդիկ կան, որոնք ամուսնական կյանքով իրականում չեն ապրում, կամ էլ, ասենք, իմ պեսները՝ որ փաստացի ամուսնացած չեն, բայց համատեղ կյանք են վարում զուգընկերոջ հետ։

Ամեն դեպքում, ես ինքս ինձ համարում եմ «չամուսնացած», և ամուսնության ֆորմալ ձևակերպումից հրաժարվելն ինձ մտավոր-հոգեկան կոմֆորտ է տալիս:
Դրանով ես նաև դուրս եմ մնում հասարակություն կողմից սահմանված ամուսնացած մարդու ստատուսից, բոլոր իմաստներով։
Ընկեր-զուգընկեր ունենալ-չունենալը էդքան լուրջ կարգավիճակ չի դիտվում, մի օր կա, մի օր չկա՝ ի հակակշիռ ամուսնությանն ու ամուսնալուծությանը, որը որպես ծանրակշիռ իրադարձություն է ընկալվում հասարակության կողմից։ Ու քեզ գցում են էդ ծանրակշիռ ստատուսի բեռի տակ։ Մարդ կա՝ դա հավեսով ընդունում է․ ինձ մի անգամը լրիվ հերիք էր, շնորհակալ եմ, էլ չեմ ուզում «ամուսնացած» կոչվել։ Ինձ դրա բացակայությունը թեթևություն է տալիս, նաև ազատության լայն զգացողություն․ մեզ ոչ մի բան բացի իրար հետ լինելու ցանկությունից չի կապում, ու երբ էդ ցանկությունն այլևս չլինի, հեշտուհանգիստ կհեռանանք միմյանցից, ոչ իրավական, ոչ ֆինանսական դաշտում պարզաբանելու-կիսելու որևէ բան չունենք։

Երևի տեսած կլինեք "You've got Mail"  ֆիլմը, թեթև ռոմանտիկ կատակերգություն է։ Ֆիլմում Մեգ Ռայանի կերպարն ապրում է ընկերոջ հետ, երբ սկսում է նամակագրություն մի ուրիշ տղամարդու հետ, ինչի արդյունքում էլ վերջինիս հետ է միավորվում՝ հեռանալով ընկերոջից։ Ու սրա մեջ առանձնապես դրամատիկ տարր չկա, պուպուշ, սիրուն պատմություն է։ Հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ նույն կինը ֆիլմում ամուսնացած լիներ, ոչ թե ուղղակի ապրեր ընկերոջ հետ, իմ կարծիքով՝ էդ դեպքում պատմությունը լրիվ դրամատիկ տեսքով կներկայացվեր, թեթևությունն էլ կկորչեր։ Ամուսնություն է կործանվում, ինչպիսի աղետ։ Որ նայում ես, էս երկու կենսակերպի մեջ ոնց որ թե իրական տարբերություն չկա, բայց իրավիճակի սոցիալական ընկալումը լրիվ ուրիշ է։
Ու սա ինձ համար շատ կարևոր հարց է։ Դրա համար էլ նախընտրում եմ մնալ «ընկեր-զուգընկեր» տարածքում։ Իրավական-ֆինանսական հարցերը դեռ մի կողմ, թեկուզ միայն իմ մտավոր վիճակի ու ինքնազգացողության համար սա շատ-շատ կարևոր է։

----------

boooooooom (15.12.2022), Sambitbaba (08.12.2022), Աթեիստ (08.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (08.12.2022)

----------

